# Headrest Screens and Sub Installed...



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks good!! nice setup.. Where are you at in Oklahoma??


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Looks good!! nice setup.. Where are you at in Oklahoma??


Thanks, We are in Lawton/Ft. Sill.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

caughron01 said:


> Thanks, We are in Lawton/Ft. Sill.


That's cool your a little ways away from me.. I know a bunch of the guys that work at the Chevy lot there in Lawton.. Is that where you bought it??


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ya Jim Glover right? They were pretty awesome, blowing my email up with thank yous and asking if I need anything to let me know they are there for me lol. They sent me a card in the mail thanking me for my purchase too. They have always had good service there whether it's the sales dept. or the service dept.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

caughron01 said:


> Ya Jim Glover right?


 Yup that's the one.. Did Justin sell it to you by chance??


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Man I don't remember I'll look back at my paper work. I don't think his name was Justin though. We had like 3 people helping us get the car and finally coming to an agreement on it.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I hear ya.. If you are ever in there and you have any problem go find and talk to Justin tell him that you talked to Casey (worked with him in Tulsa) and I told you to go see him and tell him what your problem is.. He will help you out 110%


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Will do, Thanks Casey!


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

nice job, the kids must love it haha


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Good job.

I'm glad you said you have kids. Never understood those guys that roll around with the screens on with no one in the back seat.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

MjC said:


> nice job, the kids must love it haha


HAHA They love it now they want to take my car everywhere and my wife gets mad because she likes to take hers.



Mick said:


> Good job.
> 
> I'm glad you said you have kids. Never understood those guys that roll around with the screens on with no one in the back seat.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes did it for the kiddos it's nice too because the back of the dvd player has a headphone jack so I put an extension with a splitter and volume adjuster so they put there headphones on and enjoy there movies while I enjoy my music.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

Mick said:


> Good job.
> 
> I'm glad you said you have kids. Never understood those guys that roll around with the screens on with no one in the back seat.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


this guy takes screens to a whole new level
http://chargerforumz.com/showthread.php?t=151996


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Holy Crap lol Think he could squeeze in a few more hahaha


----------



## HarshReality (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a 2013 LTZ with every option but lit doorsills and I am a bit surprised. All those bells and whistles and it doesnt play DVD... seriously... 28K maxed out and no DVD... looking for a good one shot headrest player that hangs because I am in no hurry to carve leather. Ideas?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks great! What headrests did you use, they dont look like the stock headrests? Do the screens come with their own headrests?


----------

